# HO Roof types



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,
I am putting together an HO Heljan roundhouse with 2 additional expansions and after getting the sides and doors on I discovered that I am missing two sections of roof. My plan is to cut out some plastic pieces but I want to change the roof to pitch and gravel and wondered what type of sandpaper would be close to resembling it. If anyone has any other suggestions please chime in. Thanks, Bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would thing 80 to 100 grit should work!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe a bit finer?

A real gravel/tar roof might have gravel on the order of 3/8". At HO scale, that's 0.004" ... you'd need 250 of those to fill up an inch. So, I'd say around 250 grit or so.

Isn't math fun?!?

TJ


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

No offense fellow modelers :worshippy: I have used the black wet & dry 400 grit sand paper. I have used it in sheets for flat roofs & also cut up in strips for roll roofing. It paints very well also but use light coats.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay guys, I can get all three and see what looks best. Thanks for the prompt replies. Bill


----------

